# Arvonnan säännöt



## Alevmanni

What does "arvonaan säänöt" mean?

Thank you.


----------



## urizon9

Hi! While  waiting for a native speaker...
*Arvonnan säännöt- draw*(as in a lottery)* rules*/regulations.


----------



## jonquiliser

Yes, "rules of the draw" is correct.


----------



## astlanda

Wait a minute!

I'm no finnish speaker, but a "virulane" = "varsinaisvirolainen". Nevertheless I suggest, that "rules of the draw" should be "arvonnan säännöt" :
(gen) arvonta + n > arvonnan
(plur) sääntö + t > säännöt (rules)

If it's no missprint, then "arvonaan säännöt" is not possible to translate without knowing the context.
arvonaan <- arvo (value) + na (essive) + *hen (3. persons possessive) = being somebody's value(s)


----------



## jonquiliser

You're absolutely right, didn't even see the thread title was misspelled, only checked urizon9's suggestion which was entirely correct.

To avoid any confusion: "arvonaan" is definitely a misspelling, and should be "arvonnan". And rules are "sää*nn*öt"

And, I am also not a native speaker. But I pretty sure about this one.

*Moderator note:*
*I changed the thread title. Please, everyone, in similar cases, just report the thread so that the moderators can edit the titles. Correctly spelled titles help for any future search.*
*Thank you all *


----------



## Alevmanni

Ohh of course it was 'arvonnan'! I misread it,maybe I need glasses....

Well,thank you all for clearing this up,and for the translation.


----------

